# Installationsproblem Debian Etch AMD64 ?



## Liro (3. Juli 2007)

Hi Leute,

Hab nun Debian ETCH AMD 64 bekommen und wolte es auch gleich installieren, nur wollte das Debian nich so wirklich auf meinen Laptop :suspekt:

Ich habe es sowohl mit "installgui" als auch mit "expertgui" probiert aber es tritt immer das gleiche Problem auf -.-

Bis zum Punkt "installation der Software" verläuft alles i.O.

1. Ab dann bekomm ich einen Fehler: "SWAP wurde nicht gefunden oder ist nicht aktiviert..."

Habe vorher zuerst eine root mit 15GB und ein und dannach eine SWAP mit 1,5 GB Partition erstellt.

2. Nachdem nun anscheinend der Vorgang "Installation der Software" fertig ist (100%), taucht "Installation Fehlgeschlagen" auf :suspekt:

Habe sonnst nichts weiter drann, ausser das LAN-Kabel.

Könnt Ihr mir evtl. sagen worann das liegen könnte ?

Vielen Dank


----------

